# Thicknesser - Minimum Width



## MatA (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry if these seems a bit of a naive question. But what's the minimum width of wood that can go through a Dewalt 733 Thicknesser?

Specifically, could it be used to plane the short edge of some reasonably square & smooth wood which measures approx 2 x 3/4 inch?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Maximum and minimum for planers*

The maximum "thickness" of wood which can be put through a thickness planer is usually about 6". The maximum "width" depends on the size of the planer, 13" 15" 20 " etc. The minimum thickness you can safely plane without shattering is about 1/4" with a sled maybe a little less in straight grain wood. You mentioned a dimension... 2" x 3/4" ... either way you plane this piece you can do it safely, on the 2" face or the
3/4 " or "short" edge, but on the edge I would double side tape several pieces together to make it wider. 
Dewalt 733 "Thicknesser" meaning thickness planer.:blink: bill


----------

